# india clinic



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.drmalpani.com/

heres the link i was talking about tonight for you sarah lol

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol..have you not seen the link on ther kara ..Free IVF cycle for couple from UK....own up..whos appliying!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have lol seen it i mean


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara -- trust you to start this thread, your a star !!!!


----------

